# Bad Breath!!



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Any opinions on how to "freshen" Bergen's breath? I love him to death but good lord his breath with literally take your breath away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bad breath - 

Teeth
digestive upset.

So look at his teeth and if those are good, look at what you are feeding him.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Bad breath -
> 
> Teeth
> digestive upset.
> ...


It is his teeth!! They are horrible, pending approval from the vet next week they are going to clean them. But he has to be put under. Any ideas for DIY?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed raw, so don't have that issue. If his breath smells that bad, I would think there are some bad teeth in there. You could try some turkey neck bones.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I was really hoping I could spare me the $700 to have them cleaned. Plus I really don't want him to be put under if I could clean them myself. He is not RAW fed like LJ was. I guess thats why this is new to me because LJ never had that issue. I will do a forum search and see if I can find anything on it. I know it is not digestive because he has been on the same food since he was 2. We didn't change his food when we got him because we thought it would be to rough on his stomach.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd get his teeth done at the vet if they're already bad. Not really a DIY to fix that, you really want to get that turned around right away. Teeth issues are more than just a mouth/breath issue, they can greatly affect overall health. 
Then going forward you can diy maintain them by brushing them regularly and/or giving raw turkey necks regularly, which are really great for dental health along with the added nutritional benefits.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lykaios said:


> I'd get his teeth done at the vet if they're already bad. Not really a DIY to fix that, you really want to get that turned around right away. Teeth issues are more than just a mouth/breath issue, they can greatly affect overall health.
> Then going forward you can diy maintain them by brushing them regularly and/or giving raw turkey necks regularly, which are really great for dental health along with the added nutritional benefits.



Agreed. If he has bad teeth in there, chewing is going to hurt. Have a vet clean them first.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if he has no rotten teeth or signs of gum disease, I would "diy" with raw bones before making the decision to put him under. you can put a dent tarter yourself but nothing beyond that. I was given a high quote because of some build up on my 2yr olds teeth but it turned out to be superficial and he worked it off going to town on an antler and some drum sticks in about a week.

have the consult done.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

When I spoke to the vet tech about having it done he said that minimum it would be $500 and maximum it would be $700. Mostly that is because he has to be put under and they have to do blood work in order to sedate. I don't mind paying that, I am just a big worry wort since LJ and the thought of risking that scares me. He seems to be chewing fine and gums look good but teeth look like he was a smoker his entire like


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If his gums look good and teeth just have build up then go for it. Just keep an eye on them. The plaque on them could be hiding rot. Just an fyi from my vet - our dogs rarely have bad teeth at a young age because of the shape of their muzzles unlike brachycephalic breeds like Boxers who have teeth go bad early without intervention.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

mjackson0902 said:


> When I spoke to the vet tech about having it done he said that minimum it would be $500 and maximum it would be $700. Mostly that is because he has to be put under and they have to do blood work in order to sedate. I don't mind paying that, I am just a big worry wort since LJ and the thought of risking that scares me. He seems to be chewing fine and gums look good but teeth look like he was a smoker his entire like


If his teeth look bad, accompanied by bad breath, they really most likely need to be done. If his teeth have a lot of tartar build up, most likely the gums are affected in some way even if you can't tell by looking. You could post a picture here maybe and get opinions on how bad it is, but honestly based on the description he sounds like they need to be worked on by a vet. Then going forward after the procedure, you can probably maintain them so that he won't need to have a vet cleaning done again.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

This was the best I could get without trying to manipulate his mouth. He is fairly new to us so I did not want to force my hand in his mouth. I am not sure if you can see much.
***After looking online, I am not sure if he just has dark pigmented gums or periodontal disease. I think we will just be going to let our vet do the cleaning.***


----------

